# scraping a computer for parts?



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

since im geting a brand new computer which is gonna make my old ones like mules racing against a Ferrari I am gonna get rid of them. My question though is there ANYTHING in a computer tower/moniter i can use for haunting???


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

The power supplies can be pretty useful. Use them in place of wall warts. Typically a computer puts out a nice 12 volts.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If there is a fan that is not part of the power supply save it. It could be used to make a faux flame.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

jaege said:


> The power supplies can be pretty useful. Use them in place of wall warts. Typically a computer puts out a nice 12 volts.


A computer power supply puts out a nice clean 12 volts....as well as 3.3 and 5. Before plowing into one...look for information on extracting the proper wires and load for connectivity.

Many people use old computers for running singing pumpkins with a parallel port relay box (kit74). Or for driving other controllers that don't hold scripting in on-board memory. You are only limited to your imagination.

Power Supply Information


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Pull that power supply! It's haunter's gold! It puts out tons of reliable 12v and 5v power with plenty of amperage. It has 3.3v also, but just not as much amperage as the other power rails. Plus, it has built in thermal and overload protection to keep you from burning your haunt down. You could run hundreds of homemade LED spotlights from just one of these. They are very handy to have around.

Any fans can be used for all sorts of small things. Motor for a laser vortex for instance.

Grab any electrical switches on the case if you can get to them.

Also, the LED lights can be handy at times.

It all depends on what you want to do and can do.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

If it's still running, you could keep it intact & use it. Like Darklore said, they're great for controllers. Neither VSA nor Vixen require much in the way of resources, so even an old machine will run them just fine.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*small motors*

Small electric motors from dvd drive+small mirror+hot glue+laser pointer=laser vortex
Stay scary


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

The ribbon cables, and really, all the wires inside with the plastic connectors. You can use some of the connectors to hook up to the 12v vent motors (I can show you which work if interested), the molex connectors are good for wiring led's and connecting to home-made controllers. The speaker can also find a home in some props.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Ribbon cables are nice if you have a lot of small wires going to the same general area. Very compact and flexible.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

You can also use the case and some chips for a cheapo prop inside a mad doctor's lab.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

If the monitor still works, keep the whole thing intact and use it for a Big Scream TV display without tying up a TV.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

As Dr Morbius said - ideal for Big Scream type prop.

You can also use it for prop/audio control and playback - I have a few I use for this.

Worst case - already said - but power supply is great, many uses

Si


----------

